
Natural Language Processing Is Fun: How Computers Understand Human Language - ageitgey
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/natural-language-processing-is-fun-9a0bff37854e
======
sharemywin
Similar to Named Entity Recognition, is there list of types of relations:

1\. family - mother/son(Person/Person)

2\. relative physical - next_to, over(Object/Place) or Object/Object

3\. organizational - boss/employee

4\. relative time - after

5\. type_of - class/instance, animal/dog

6\. synonym - hot/attractive

